# No more melted terminal tracks solved Part I.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Well last week I began the task of wiring the HO setup and wasn't thrilled about using the standard stock terminal tracks and with the size of my layout I'm expecting to use at least 5 per lane which is not a problem I have plenty, so I came upon this idea that eliminates the stock terminals and without the fear of soldering and melting the track.

For the Tyco Lok-Track and Aurora/Afx crowd here's what I did,

You'll need some N-Gauge train track rail joiners,









After cutting them in half, (I used a Dremel with a cut off disc as trying to just snip them in half pinches the ends tight making them harder to work with) then you need to solder the wires onto the joiners, two per lane I used speaker wire for the controller side and some common light cord wire for the power sides 









now just slip the rail joiner onto the track ends the flat end of the joiners should be facing out, I used a stock terminal for reference, now it should look like this,









Now you can join both pieces, even though my track will be tacked down I still threw in a repair clip just for insurance ( Hint: AFX repair clips work great on Tycopro Lok track just cut them in half with a pair a tin snips) and they go into the normal area, the arrow points the way.
Now just test to make sure it works, I use a wall pak hooked directly to each lane,









A little careful measuring and with a small hole bit I bore two holes where the wires will hang down for the finale hookup underneath and wiring in the controller.









Part II for Tyco Quik-Clik and the Tomy crowd.


----------

